# Inter - Roma: 20 aprile 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

Inter - Roma, big match e posticipo della giornata numero 33 di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca sabato 20 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2019)

Questa partita mi spaventa molto, se la Roma vince è praticamente finita per noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Aprile 2019)

io spero in un pareggio sinceramente


----------



## wildfrank (19 Aprile 2019)

Fozza inda


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Roma, big match e posticipo della giornata numero 33 di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca sabato 20 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

*up*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Cosa si e' mangiata la roma ..


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

l'unica cosa buona fatta da ranieri è stato sbattere in panca olsen,cosa che di francesco non riusciva a fare.
quanti punti hanno perso per quella pippa di portiere


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Cosa si e' mangiata la roma ..



poco fa una grande per l'inter,pari anche se questa è più una paratona


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

il solito inutile faraone che gioca bene quattro gare all'anno,roma 1-0

tocca tifare i cugini,che brutta fine


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Gran gol della Mummia


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

I nati dopo ,non servono a nulla . Mi auguro un pareggio..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Inter inutile.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Aprile 2019)

Avercelo El Shaarawy...


----------



## odasensei (20 Aprile 2019)

El Shaarawy è tipo uno dei migliori della Roma di quest'anno, magari ce l'avessimo avuto noi al posto di Calha o Borini


----------



## Schism75 (20 Aprile 2019)

Il grande vecino che noi abbiamo trasformato in de bruyne,


----------



## Lucocco 2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Elsha è 100 volte più forte di ogni nostro esterno


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Elsha è 100 volte più forte di ogni nostro esterno



Si, ma... non è che ci voglia molto. Forse anche gli esterni del Frosinone sono meglio dei nostri.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

E' servito a qualcosa cambiare allenatore .., noi invece teniamoci il fenomeno in panca.


----------



## Carlitos86 (20 Aprile 2019)

Disposti a tutto pur di farci un dispetto: dopo il derby hanno vinto sui campi di Genoa e Frosinone, perdendo in casa contro Lazio, pareggiando in casa contro l'Atalanta e ora stanno regalando i 3 punti anche alla Roma tra le mura amiche 
Naturalmente, non sono dispetti, ma è proprio essere inutili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo la dimostrazione scientifica che tifare questi e' contronatura, anche se ci proviamo non ne esce mai nulla di buono. Ma nessun problema, i rimpianti sono solo in casa nostra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Se la Roma andrà in CL sarebbe uno smacco anche per la nostra dirigenza, loro hanno avuto il coraggio di cambiare Di Francesco, noi invece affonderemo fino alla fine con Gattuso in panchina.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, ma... non è che ci voglia molto. Forse anche gli esterni del Frosinone sono meglio dei nostri.



La beffa è che prima gli scarponi li prendavamo a parametro zero, mentre gente come Calhanoglu e Borini l'abbiamo pagata bene.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

azz l'ha presa di braccio


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

questo non si va neanche a vedere al var ?
pazzesco

va bene a noi,però è scandaloso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Per me c'era rigore...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

vai tutti a lodare il faraone che è stato mandato via da noi per manifesta broccaggine. ed ora è tornato forte...... ma che strano dai!!!
se fosse da noi e suso da loro farebbe schifo il faraone e bene suso! perchè sono 2 brocchi allenati l'uno da un allenatore e l'altro da un idiota.

abbiamo un milione di esempi tutti gli anni di quanto sia importante l'ambiente e puntualmente non ce ne ricordiamo mai.

mihajlovic al bologna e ranieri alla roma sono casualità???


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Fortuna che non gliel'ha dato.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

pure per me rigore,forse non lo fa di proposito volendo prenderla di testa però la prende con il braccio


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se la Roma andrà in CL sarebbe uno smacco anche per la nostra dirigenza, loro hanno avuto il coraggio di cambiare Di Francesco, noi invece affonderemo fino alla fine con Gattuso in panchina.



Quante volte mi è capitato di dire di aspettare a dare per spacciata la Roma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

far giocare valero è da inchieste, un po' come suso e chala e cambiare baka...


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

l'inter sta facendo esaltare la roma come noi nel derby,stanno dando certezze che non hanno.
pure contro l'udinese i giallorossi hanno faticato molto


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vai tutti a lodare il faraone che è stato mandato via da noi per manifesta broccaggine. ed ora è tornato forte...... ma che strano dai!!!
> se fosse da noi e suso da loro farebbe schifo il faraone e bene suso! perchè sono 2 brocchi allenati l'uno da un allenatore e l'altro da un idiota.
> 
> abbiamo un milione di esempi tutti gli anni di quanto sia importante l'ambiente e puntualmente non ce ne ricordiamo mai.
> ...



L'ambiente è importantissimo, vero (non dipende solo dall'allenatore, ma anche dal club e dalle pressioni che ci sono da reggere).

Per me El Shaarawy è comunque molto meglio di Calhanoglu, e non mi riferisco all'El Shaarawy della Roma ma a quello in fase calante visto da noi.


----------



## shevchampions (20 Aprile 2019)

Se vince stasera la Roma non la prendiamo più, come ci siamo ridotti...


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> far giocare valero è da inchieste, un po' come suso e chala e cambiare baka...



perchè icardi di nuovo in panchina ?
quando mai ha fatto il panchinaro in vita sua nell'inter ?
solo un allenatore con la valigia in mano potrebbe far questo dopo aver fatto pace


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque solo noi potevamo perdere tutte e due le volte contro questi cessi, il ritorno poi è stato ancora più clamoroso.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

eh ma si droga....suso manco ha bisogno di drogarsi fa pena da solo


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

se solo rodriguez avesse un po' della velocità di asamoah

grande salvataggio,questo vale come un goal
vecino avrebbe segnato


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque solo noi potevamo perdere tutte e due le volte contro questi cessi, il ritorno poi è stato ancora più clamoroso.



Quando hai una capra in panchina che non sa preparare manco la colazione..


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

questo è un goal mangiato invece


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

se nella ripresa non mette subito icardi è da licenziamento immediato,sta boicottando lui.
l'inter ha avuto le occasioni,solo che sono capitate ai giocatori sbagliati: martinez,vecino,d'ambrosio.
hai un killer dell'area come icardi e lo tieni in panca,come minimo uno ne avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> se nella ripresa non mette subito icardi è da licenziamento immediato,sta boicottando lui.
> l'inter ha avuto le occasioni,solo che sono capitate ai giocatori sbagliati: martinez,vecino,d'ambrosio.
> hai un killer dell'area come icardi e lo tieni in panca,come minimo uno ne avrebbe fatto.


.

Pensa a Gattuso e non a Mastro Lindo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ambiente è importantissimo, vero (non dipende solo dall'allenatore, ma anche dal club e dalle pressioni che ci sono da reggere).
> 
> Per me El Shaarawy è comunque molto meglio di Calhanoglu, e non mi riferisco all'El Shaarawy della Roma ma a quello in fase calante visto da noi.



Ciao ragazzi. Fidatevi, Elsha aveva dei grossi problemi a Milano. Molto meglio per lui che se ne andato lontano.

Diciamo che il Milan, Galliani in primis, l'ha aiutato tantissimo.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Pensa a Gattuso e non a Mastro Lindo



Gattuso non è mai arrivato a far giocare titolare Cutone e tenere in panchina Piatek,a parte appena arrivato una volta.
icardi lo puoi tenere in panca nell'argentina che ne hanno 8594094030 in attacco,non all'inter


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Inter mi sembra il Milan 
ma in panchina c'è Spalletti

non mi dite che non è così.. 
i difensori che fanno le cavolate vicino area 
il gioco e giro palla a rallentatore 
unica occasione d'oro fatta dalla punta 
Politano che usa solo il sinistro 
Perisic da s.v alla hakan da esterno o Borini


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è mai arrivato a far giocare titolare Cutone e tenere in panchina Piatek,a parte appena arrivato una volta.
> icardi lo puoi tenere in panca nell'argentina che ne hanno 8594094030 in attacco,non all'inter



cmq l'unica occasione della punta (toro)
ha letteralmente fatto un miracolo Mirante eh...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Siamo messi malissimo se finisce così


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Inter mi sembra il Milan
> ma in panchina c'è Spalletti
> 
> non mi dite che non è così..
> ...



appunto, ma almeno quando parte un cross in area sono in 3-4 e non in 1 quando va bene


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi. Fidatevi, Elsha aveva dei grossi problemi a Milano. Molto meglio per lui che se ne andato lontano.
> 
> Diciamo che il Milan, Galliani in primis, l'ha aiutato tantissimo.




Lo so.
Il punto infatti non è aver mandato via El Shaarawy (che ormai era un corpo estraneo al Milan), ma aver preso gente che lo fa rimpiangere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Aprile 2019)

Stasera muoiono le nostre speranze di Champions League. Sono durate anche troppo per quello che abbiamo espresso. 
Ennesimo anno fallimentare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, ma almeno quando parte un cross in area sono in 3-4 e non in 1 quando va bene



ma noi non ci lamentiamo del gioco?
a parte che sono marcati stretti perché appunto ci mettono una vita x fare un cross


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Stasera muoiono le nostre speranze di Champions League. Sono durate anche troppo per quello che abbiamo espresso.
> Ennesimo anno fallimentare



Meglio cosi', pigliassero un allenatore e mandassero a casa il pescatore


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

questi stanno giocando come se fossero certi di essere in champions,pensavano di fare il punticino in scioltezza.
battono due squadrette e si sentono arrivati 'sti falliti
svegliatevi che ora tornate nel mischione pure voi,la champions ancora non è sicura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma noi non ci lamentiamo del gioco?
> a parte che sono marcati stretti perché appunto ci mettono una vita x fare un cross



scusa, non ho capito il tuo discorso...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

le occasioni da gol dell inter sono arrivate solo sui cross
e puntualmente nell'unico + basso di tutti 
Florenzi.. x il resto è dura la vita fare gol così


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Meglio cosi', pigliassero un allenatore e mandassero a casa il pescatore



Un allenatore e 6-7 giocatori
Vorrei capire con quali soldi lo faremo. Ormai chi ci viene più da noi, solo gli scarti ed i bluff


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa, non ho capito il tuo discorso...



ci si lamenta del gioco e si critica allenatore 
poi spalletti che viene etichettato come uomo che ti porta in CL
fa lo stessa identica scarsa tipologia di gioco che abbiamo noi..
e oserei dire che almeno loro hanno esterni di ruolo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo so.
> Il punto infatti non è aver mandato via El Shaarawy (che ormai era un corpo estraneo al Milan), ma aver preso gente che lo fa rimpiangere.



Assolutamente vero.

C'è qualcosa che non mi spiego. Le nostre ali sono delle tartarughe. Non abbiamo un giocatore veloce.
Non parlo nemmeno di tecnica pura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ci si lamenta del gioco e si critica allenatore
> poi spalletti che viene etichettato come uomo che ti porta in CL
> fa lo stessa identica scarsa tipologia di gioco che abbiamo noi..
> e oserei dire che almeno loro hanno esterni di ruolo



da gattuso a spalletti passano anni luce. forse il tipo di gioco è simile ma le occasioni che ha avuto l'inter in un tempo, il milan le mette insieme in 5 partite... l'inter sa cosa fare, poi si può vincere e perdere.. il milan è un pianto.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

per non parlare di nainggolan,alla roma faceva i partitoni pure contro di noi tiri a raffica e goal.
qua dorme


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

finalmente icardi,ora vediamo se cambiano le cose


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

dai su rimontate,1-1

ecco a cosa serve icardi oltre a segnare,difensori spaventati di lui e gli altri liberi


attenzione al contropiede giallorosso


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Pareggio Inter, dai almeno questo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

1-1


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Stiamo avendo tutta la fortuna del mondo e il nostro allenatore non crede comunque alla champion


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

punizione dal limite,dai perisic


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

ma dai questo scarparo martinez,quante se ne mangia ogni gara


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Uhmm dovrei giocare più frequentemente a Starcraft 2 mentre ci sono le partite, ho fatto perdere la Lazio e ho fatto pareggiare l'Inter ogni volta che giocavo e tornavo a vedere i risultati sul forum


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

ho sentito bene e ha detto joao mario ?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uhmm dovrei giocare più frequentemente a Starcraft 2 mentre ci sono le partite, ho fatto perdere la Lazio e ho fatto pareggiare l'Inter ogni volta che giocavo e tornavo a vedere i risultati sul forum



...vai a giocare!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...vai a giocare!



Vado


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

che caspita fa d'ambrosio


----------



## LukeLike (20 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me se arriviamo quarti bisogna confermare l'allenatore... delle altre squadre.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

spalletti fammi capire,stai dominando con la roma alle corde e togli la seconda punta?
un cambio alla Gattuso,toglie un attaccante per mettere un centrocampista
questo vuole pareggiare e non vincere


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Oggi Borja Valero sembra quello ammirato alla Fiorentina. Un giocatore raffinato.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

ranieri invece giustamente fa cambi ancora più offensivi.
prepariamoci a soffrire gli ultimi dieci minuti che il pari è a rischio


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Joao Mario è una roba...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Oggi Borja Valero sembra quello ammirato alla Fiorentina. Un giocatore raffinato.



...pure Politano sta giocando bene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...pure Politano sta giocando bene.



Ciao Blu:

Guarda che almeno loro hanno delle ali che hanno velocità non come le nostre tartarughe. Purtroppo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Blu:
> 
> Guarda che almeno loro hanno delle ali che hanno velocità non come le nostre tartarughe. Purtroppo...



Non dimenticare che noi abbiamo Biglia che gioca alla velocità di un bradipo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Aprile 2019)

Come gufaggio non ci batte nessuno, ormai da due mesi dobbiamo tifare le avversarie di Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

se non avesse tirato kolarov avrebbe fischiato rigore secondo me,perchè la spinta era netta
meno male che il solito san handanovic salva il deretano.

da quando spalletti ha tolto l'attaccante non hanno fatto un'azione in dodici minuti.
parassita e speculatore spalletti.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Handanovic è il più forte delle serie A.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare che noi abbiamo Biglia che gioca alla velocità di un bradipo.



Biglia a 3,5 Million l'anno . Una roba vergognosa


----------



## davidelynch (20 Aprile 2019)

Per gufate siamo da champions.


----------



## Ciora (20 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me se le perdiamo tutte andiamo in champions.


----------



## Kaw (20 Aprile 2019)

Siamo ancora quarti ma sono finiti i bonus, servono tutte vittorie da qui alla fine...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Secondo me se le perdiamo tutte andiamo in champions.



Campionato ridicolo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Handanovic è il più forte delle serie A.



Non so se al mondo ci sia uno che gli preferirei, onestamente. Stra-decisivo, un fenomeno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Handanovic è il più forte delle serie A.



come portiere sicuramente e tra i migliori in Europa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> io spero in un pareggio sinceramente



.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

si prospetta un grande sky club

caressa chiede a marocchi se ci sia da festeggiare lo scudetto o rimpiangere la champions.

risposta: "no c'è da festeggiare,è il primo scudetto italiano di cristiano ronaldo"

ora vi riconosco,servili come sempre


----------



## 7vinte (20 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> si prospetta un grande sky club
> 
> caressa chiede a marocchi se ci sia da festeggiare lo scudetto o rimpiangere la champions.
> 
> ...



Dimmi che stai scherzando


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non so se al mondo ci sia uno che gli preferirei, onestamente. Stra-decisivo, un fenomeno.



Ter Stegen è fortissimo. Anche Oblak


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque la Roma ha giocato 1 tempo 
nel secondo praticamente tutti fermi nella loro meta campo

è inutile la migliore rimane Atalanta


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dimmi che stai scherzando



magari...comunque è appena arrivato spalletti,vediamo come giustificherà aver tolto la seconda punta nel momento migliore per vincere e da lì zero totale rischiando di perderla


----------



## andreima (20 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile come riescono a rovinare questo gioco..e così bello..io non ho più parole


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2019)

è contento del punticino "risultato prezioso"
ed ha detto che bisogna passare al portiere che deve giocare di piede,se non sei bravo con i piedi non giochi nelle grande squadre

ahaha ringhio spalletti
un troll di mister

assurdo che sia stato a fare un monologo di un quarto d'ora senza ricevere le due domande doverose:

-panchina di icardi

-sostituzione di martinez per un centrocampista sull'1-1


caressa non ha chiesto nulla,neanche l'inviato.
che giornalisti competenti


----------

